# Working as a childminder in Cyprus



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all

well we have been planning to move to cyprus for some time, still have 18 month of my UK job left before we can move, but plans are well afoot.

I have a job that i am moving too, however my partner is a UK registered childminder and is trying to find out if there is any work over in cyprus (Pathos) for childminders.

Does the UK registered bit of being a childminder carry any weight in cyprus or can just anyone do it?

Does she have to register with the cypriot authority? carry out any other courses etc?

searched through this site for ages, i see the same question comming up over and over, but with no replies - anyone any idea.

Thank you 

john


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

thejohn32 said:


> Hi all
> 
> well we have been planning to move to cyprus for some time, still have 18 month of my UK job left before we can move, but plans are well afoot.
> 
> ...


Hi John,

Perhaps the reason there are no replies to that question is because no one on the forum knows the answer.
I would think though that to be a childminder (legally) here she would need to register but I have no idea who she would need to contact.
Her UK registration may be of help but knowing how the Cypriots work with closed shops it may not.
Sorry not be of much help but things are done very differently here and being a member of the EU dosnt seem to make any difference, they just ignore EU laws if it suits them.

By the way it is Paphos, pronounced Pafos, NOT Pathos.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Appoligies for the obvious spelling mistack.

Thank you for the reply. 

I am suprised that no one knows or does anything around childminding in Cyprus, no one has pre school children? who do they get to look after them other than creche?

I will approach the High Commision when i am out property searching next, maybe they can shine light on it.

But yes i am starting to realise that cypriot law just seems to please itself especially when dealing with brits.

Regards


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I believe it depends. If she is going to work for 1-2 children I think no license is needed. If she watches more children at her home she needs one type of qualification and license. If she works at a preschool she has to have a qualification to be an assistant and a different qualification to be a preschool teacher.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Most Cypriot families have other members of their family or even friends looking after the children when needed. Many grandparents are retired or part-retired and would be more than happy to look after their grandchildren. 

A lot of women in Cyprus commit full time to them and the husband just works. A lot of families have their own business as well so simply take their kids with them. Family and culture differs from the UK making childcare from non-family members less of a requirement. 

That's the way I see it at least.


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

zin said:


> Most Cypriot families have other members of their family or even friends looking after the children when needed. Many grandparents are retired or part-retired and would be more than happy to look after their grandchildren.
> 
> A lot of women in Cyprus commit full time to them and the husband just works. A lot of families have their own business as well so simply take their kids with them. Family and culture differs from the UK making childcare from non-family members less of a requirement.
> 
> That's the way I see it at least.



Thank you for that - i kinda guessed that would be the way, especially with cypriot families.

Guess most brit expats just dont use child minders, not a problem, ill give the good (bad) news to my other half.


thanks for your responses anyway

john


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I would meet up with the women who run "Mums and Tots" groups in whatever city you are moving to and she can post an ad there. I don't know if she would find full time work but many of the foriegn Mums do need babysitters and when they find a good one then she will get quite a bit of work (in Paphos anyway). They will like that she is a registered UK childminder but I don't think it really matters for that kind of work.


----------

